# I am at 90% recovered from HPPD, DPDR, OCD, Borderline, Anxiety, and Depression



## FaceYourFear (Jun 28, 2017)

My Story with the Disorders:

Hello everyone, I am about to share with you my story of going through hell, and eventually facing the hell and recovering from most of these disorders. Before I will just state that DPDR is a psychological disorder and is entirely maintained by suppressed parts of your personality, beliefs, or memories. It starts off about 5 and a half years ago I got DPDR after 7 months of chronic OCD, obsessive thoughts, and some panic attacks. Before I got the chronic OCD I was bullied for 6 years from 1st to 6th grade, while I was developing anxiety and low self-esteem due to the bullying and my mentality at the time. It was hard for me to talk loudly or stand up for myself then which I overcame later on. In case you're wondering what DPDR is, it is a mild dissociative disorder caused by extreme stress, OCD, trauma that makes you feel a detachment from, yourself, reality, emotions and in my case came with dissociative amnesia aka blank memory which I overcame alongside with the DP Depersonalization and a lot of the DR part Derealization. I had psychotic episodes too. While I had these conditions I got into third eye meditations and opening my pineal gland which was both detrimental but also beneficial. Detrimental in that I now experience demonic scratches whenever I'm in my house mainly for the past 3 years approximately and beneficial in the way that it sparked up my intuition to find out the solution that cured me of most of my problems. I thank God that I have recovered from my OCD completely, panic attacks, I have lowered my DPDR where it's now mild, lowered my Borderline Personality Disorder where it is also mild, no more psychotic episodes, and lastly lessening the mild HPPD aka mild visual hallucinations I got from opening my pineal gland and from when I started the healing process of my version of shadow work/integration of the shadowmind I call the Face Method or Negative thought Integration, which is facing 100% of mental fears, limiting beliefs, and negative memories gradually and other methods mentioned below.

How have I recovered 90% and am still recovering?

EFT and fasterEFT are both very helpful methods. They consist of facing negative beliefs/memories by saying them out loud, releasing their negative emotions, tapping on meridian points, and (optionally) ending on positive thoughts. What I call the Face Method/Negative Thought Integration, is basically like the first part of EFT except without the tapping which I and certain EFT practitioners have found not necessary but can be helpful and ending on the positive aka matrix reimprinting or changing a belief is optional because it will make it take more time to heal all the negative by saying positive thoughts. I am recovering from multiple psychological disorders and they are down 90%! If you have any of the disorders I mentioned or anything trauma related then try these methods yourselves! If I can recover you can too! Peace.

​​
P.S. Write and say motivating affirmations that help you with facing the shadow like:

I face all pain and fears and succeed in life.

Do a form of shadow work(Face Method/Negative thought integration, EFT, Matrix Reimprinting) for resistance to the method you are doing if you feel resistance against doing the method.

Lastly, look up David Goggins and be inspired to be driven.

For more edited version check out:

https://tealswan.com/forums/topic/4659-how-i-am-recovering-from-hppd-dpdr-ocd-borderline-anxiety-depression-and-how-you-can-too/?tab=comments#comment-32058


----------



## Jpablo11 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hey do you do like assistance in others people with similar experiences ?


----------



## FaceYourFear (Jun 28, 2017)

No, I'm not a practitioner of any kind.


----------



## Julien14 (Jun 25, 2018)

This made your DP/DR go away?! Was your DP/DR severe?


----------



## FaceYourFear (Jun 28, 2017)

Julien14 said:


> This made your DP/DR go away?! Was your DP/DR severe?


So my DPDR was severe, I recovered from most of the depersonalization, but I still have mildish derealization. Something I started doing that has been helping me a lot is remembering and writing down in a notebook a lot of negative memories which I used to view in third person most of those memories and to emphasize on it being me who the event happened to. Peace!


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

I call this garbage but if it helped or works for someone great.. my dp/dr was so severe i couldnt express anything. Now im 90% recovered from most symptoms and i had set of them, but the other way


----------



## FaceYourFear (Jun 28, 2017)

pinggvin said:


> I call this garbage but if it helped or works for someone great.. my dp/dr was so severe i couldnt express anything. Now im 90% recovered from most symptoms and i had set of them, but the other way


Keep on doing what you're doing pinggvin, going on the forums almost every day, feeling depressed, whining about how bad you feel about your dpdr, and not getting better in any way. You have the right to do that.


----------

